# "cheap" hardwood options?



## WoodAddict (9 Apr 2010)

I'm looking at building a couple of small boxes as practice projects. One is a chisel box and the other is a jewelery box. I don't want to spend a lot of money on the wood as I'm expecting some waste and maybe a couple of beginner mistakes somewhere along the way. I was thinking of using simple pine strip wood as it's cheap, but thought a hardwood may be a better option for practicing with chisels/coping saw on dovetails etc....

What would you suggest as a "cheap" hardwood for practicing with. Looks isn't important at this stage, more workability, availability and cost for now.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chingerspy (9 Apr 2010)

I'm approaching this stage myself so would also look forward to advice on this subject. Whenever I've looked ash seems to be the option but I'm not sure why. Is it weaker? Have other bad properties?


----------



## RogerS (9 Apr 2010)

If you're making small items and also have the facilities for ripping down etc then why not buy a length of oak from one of the eBay shops? OK..the price may be extortionate if you're working out per m3 but to get you started....??

The other thing is are there any timber merchants near you? I know that Whitmores' for example have an old shed full of offcuts at low prices.

Alternatively maybe there is a member near by you who has some odd bits and pieces? If you were closer to me then you'd be more than welcome to come and have a rummage.


----------



## RogerS (9 Apr 2010)

chingerspy":39ovrx3u said:


> I'm approaching this stage myself so would also look forward to advice on this subject. Whenever I've looked ash seems to be the option but I'm not sure why. Is it weaker? Have other bad properties?



No, I think that ash is a lovely wood to work with.


----------



## yetloh (9 Apr 2010)

Ash is an excellent choice - nothing wrong with it at all. The main reason it is cheap is that, for a hardwood, it is very fast growing. However, that does not mean it is weak although it is not as hard as say, oak, which makes it a good compromise between softwood and the more expensive hardwoods whose hardness makes them somewhat harder to work.

Jim


----------



## SNight (9 Apr 2010)

I would go to a local timber yard that stocks hardwoods and see if they have any offcuts. A place like John Body's in Yorkshire, has a whole room full off smalish, planed up offcutts individually priced, allsorts of nice exotic timbers. There may be a place like this near you?


----------



## chingerspy (9 Apr 2010)

Seems ash is my choice then. I love the look of it, just wondered why it was cheap so thanks for answering 

I've seen one ebay merchant who offers various boards and carriage is about a tenner up to 30kilos I think. Could be the way to go as suggested.


----------



## WoodAddict (9 Apr 2010)

I have been informed that there is a good timbre merchants near me but I've yet to visit. I'll make it my mission to go and have a looks soon. When I go I'll ask about a possible scrap pile too 8) 

Thanks


----------



## chingerspy (9 Apr 2010)

What the hell!!!

I just tapped in hardwood hertfordshire and this came up. I've searched many times for the same thing. This place is about 10 minute walk from me. Only Mon-Fri opening though. I can see a day off work in my future!

Amazing. No idea on stock, etc but has to be worth checking out.


----------



## Ironballs (9 Apr 2010)

There's always the hobby packs that British Hardwoods do, if you're not after anything special and just want a practice these may do you. I also noticed when at the local timber supplier last week (and these are guys that mostly deal in sheet, decking and the chippy trade) that in their hardwood shed they had a box of offcuts that would probably go for beer.

They also had a pallet full of sapele from the Congo, but let's not go there :x


----------



## motownmartin (9 Apr 2010)

WoodAddict":3ubdhgq6 said:


> I'm looking at building a couple of small boxes as practice projects. One is a chisel box and the other is a jewelery box. I don't want to spend a lot of money on the wood as I'm expecting some waste and maybe a couple of beginner mistakes somewhere along the way. I was thinking of using simple pine strip wood as it's cheap, but thought a hardwood may be a better option for practicing with chisels/coping saw on dovetails etc....
> 
> What would you suggest as a "cheap" hardwood for practicing with. Looks isn't important at this stage, more workability, availability and cost for now.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Paul, If you like I can let you have some Oak or other bits'n'pieces, I am in all day tomorrow, send a pm if you want.


----------



## OPJ (9 Apr 2010)

Sycamore and maple are also good choices for small box work. Ash is affordable but, since it is as hard as oak, it can be surprisingly difficult to work (_very_ sharp tools required, etc.). You may find sycamore and others to be more "welcoming"!


----------



## Harbo (9 Apr 2010)

I would avoid Snakewood - Yandles had a couple of pieces forsale today at £400 & £500!!! :shock:  

Rod


----------



## Sportique (9 Apr 2010)

For hardwoods for small scale items and practise I suggest you visit a local Furniture Auction - usually plenty of good stuff going for a song if you can carry and dismantle. The wood is often excellent quality too.  Nothing like a bit of recycling   

Dave


----------



## WoodAddict (9 Apr 2010)

motownmartin":1pwy6bds said:


> WoodAddict":1pwy6bds said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at building a couple of small boxes as practice projects. One is a chisel box and the other is a jewelery box. I don't want to spend a lot of money on the wood as I'm expecting some waste and maybe a couple of beginner mistakes somewhere along the way. I was thinking of using simple pine strip wood as it's cheap, but thought a hardwood may be a better option for practicing with chisels/coping saw on dovetails etc....
> ...



thanks for the kind offer martin.

You have a pm 

thanks again
Paul


----------



## big soft moose (9 Apr 2010)

you could try something like this 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-wood-timber-mix ... 4aa014f890

also check out your local freecycle for wood , and dont neglect pallets , and stuff out of skips

(swimbo thinks i'm bonkers as i cant drive past a skip without having a good rummage)


----------



## Lons (9 Apr 2010)

If you want wood for free for parctice try:-

UPVc window companies - they remove woode doors and windows, not much use but the cills are usually reasonable section mahogany type. They often transport them back and chuck in the skip.

Any skips near commercial properties, especially work on banks, b/societies, shops etc as a lot of hardwood is stripped out and thrown.

Any local shopfitters.

House clearance, charities, auctions for old furniture.

Pallets - often of inferior hardwood although there are some decent ones if you choose carefully.

Joinery manufacturers

That'll keep you busy and you'll get so much wood, you won't have room to store it (from experience! :lol: )

Many years ago when visiting Acrington in Lancs on business, I called in to Riley the company who make snooker tables and they let me fill my estate car whith large offcuts of mahogany and maple and all I needed to do was give the guy who helped load it a drink for his troubles.
Got a second load a month later  

Bob


----------



## WoodAddict (10 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the pointers guys. Funny you say about the skip thing. We were driving through Loughborough last weekend (moving slowly in busy traffic) when we drove past a pub that was being re-furbished. There was a guy carrying a huge wooden cabinet to the skip, it was so big that he had to kick it to pieces against the skip so it didn't take up as much room. I felt like screaming at him out of the window  :roll: 

I wanted to stop but SWMBO didn't like the idea of me stopping all the traffic just to scrounge some "old wood" :roll: 

BSM - I've saved that E-bayer seller. Looks like he has some decent stuff 8)

Thanks again
Paul


----------



## SBJ (10 Apr 2010)

I have so much of this type of small offcut that I throw away every week that I could probably keep a shed full of beginners in offcuts. I've tried advertising it for firewood but nobody wants it. Nothing exotic, but if you are just beginning or want something to practice with it would be ideal. Shame you aren't closer!

If you contact a few local joiners i'm sure they will be the same


----------



## JonnyD (10 Apr 2010)

SBJ":1p39km0y said:


> I have so much of this type of small offcut that I throw away every week that I could probably keep a shed full of beginners in offcuts. I've tried advertising it for firewood but nobody wants it. Nothing exotic, but if you are just beginning or want something to practice with it would be ideal. Shame you aren't closer!
> 
> If you contact a few local joiners i'm sure they will be the same



It depends if you have a woodburner or not stu. Offcuts are pretty much non existent in my shop in the winter.

cheers

Jon


----------



## The Shark (11 Apr 2010)

Hi Paul,
PM sent

Malc


----------

